# openoffice.org-2.4.2 doesn't run on FreeBSD 7.0  (libuno_sal.so.3?)



## vyrtosu (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi 2 all,

Help me please, cause I have read everything I had but I can't resolve this problem.

I have FreeBSD 7.0 and I have installed on it openoffice.org-2.4.2. The problem is that when I'am starting any of the openoffice applications I get the following message and nothing work .

/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libthr.so.3: version FBSD_1.1 required by /usr/local/openoffice.org-2.4.2/program/libuno_sal.so.3 not found
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libthr.so.3: version FBSD_1.1 required by /usr/local/openoffice.org-2.4.2/program/libuno_sal.so.3 not found

How to fix this problem?


----------



## vyrtosu (Jan 28, 2009)

One more question. Are packages from 7.1 compatible with FreeBSD 7.0?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 28, 2009)

Some may work, some will fail miserably due to changed libraries in 7.1, which are not compatible with the ones in 7.0. You could try symlinking to older libraries (e.g. somelib.so.3 -> somelib.so.0), but that will probably introduce more and stranger errors. If you're on 7.0 STABLE, you may try http://porting.openoffice.org/freebsd/


----------

